# Ca Central valley/ Bay area!



## zidane (Mar 8, 2012)

Is there anybody out there that knows of any meets that will ever be coming around the turlock, modesto, fresno, stockon , san jose area?


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

i know this is old, but i'm from the bay area. Are you trying to organize a meet?


----------



## Doogle510 (Oct 7, 2012)

Also from the Bay Area


----------

